# Verwitterter Text



## tzippy (16. August 2006)

Hallo!

Wie mein Titel schon verrät moechte ich gerne in Photoshop einen verwitterten bzw erodierten Text erstellen. 
Wie das folgende Bild andeutet, soll der Text darauf schön alt und verwittert ausehen. 
Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr mir tipps geben wuerdet wie ich das anstelle. Gibts nen speziellen filter dafür?
Ich bin ein anfänger, das muss ich wohl dazu sagen.
Danke imVoraus!
mfg


----------



## Philip Kurz (16. August 2006)

Hey tzippy.

Ich hoffe, es ist okay, dass ich mich mal an deinem Bild zu schaffen gemacht habe. Ich beschreibe einfach mal, was ich gemacht habe:


Zunächst habe ich einen kleinen 3D-Effekt erstellt (hier die Grundlage: http://www.labproduction.de/tuts/3dtext.htm)
Nun habe ich der 3D-Ebene (die einzelnen Ebenen würden zusammengefügt) und der eigentlichen Schriftebene eine Textur hinzugefügt
Die Füllmethode der Texturen habe ich auf "Multiplizieren" gestellt
Nun ein wenig Feintuning: Mit dem Nachbelichter leichte Schatten einmalen
Die Schriftebene bekommt nun ein kleines Relief verpasst (Ebenenstil)
Schließlich habe ich aus dem Hintergrund einen Teil ausgeschnitten bzw. kopiert und über die Schrift gelegt
Die Füllmethode des Hintergrund-Auschnitts auf "Multiplizieren" gestellt, mit der Deckkraft gespielt, mit einer Ebenenmaske an die Schrift angepasst und ... ich habe fertig. 

Natürlich kannst du noch eine Menge Schritte anfügen (bspw.: Rost hinzufügen, anstatt der Steintextur eine alte Holztextur verwenden, Moos hinzufügen etc.). Falls du noch spezifische Fragen hast - immer her damit. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## LRK (21. August 2006)

Hm, oder wie wäre es mit solch einer Variante?
Klick
Wenn du Dateils dazu haben willst, musst dich gedulden. Ich muss jetzt nämlich wohin und komm' erst spät wieder.
Tüdelü.


----------

